# Señal video compuesta Vs Señal de audio.



## Andr3s5 (May 11, 2011)

Hola intentare se lo mas breve posible, Sabe alguien en que se diferencia una señal de vídeo compuesta, y una señal de audio, y si se podría grabar una señal analógica de vídeo compuesta con el puerto de un micrófono del PC?, Se que si es posible, tal vez sea muy difícil, o imposible, a no ser que sea imposible, lo intentare, Mi objetivo es obtener la señal en la mejor calidad posible aunque eso me sea muy complicado, y poder reproducirlas sin ningún tipo de software añadido, ni circuitos, simplemente conectando la salida de audio del pc a la entrada de vídeo compuesta de la TV.
Hace 1 semana vi a un PIC enviando una señal de vídeo compuesto, y pensé que seria fácil hacerlo con un altavoz (1er periférico que se me ocurre que trabaja con señal analógica), pero la ausencia de información en internet me esta haciendo pensar de que no me va a ser nada fácil.
Saludos y os informare de nuevos avances.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2011)

Video compuesto trabaja a cerca de 10 megaciclos y audio a 20 kilociclos .

Comprate una tarjeta capturadora de video para PC 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2011)

Esta google para buscar que es video compuesto, una tarjeta de sonido se maneja dentro del espectro de audio que son  hasta 20khz, el video compuesto tiene un ancho de banda de 5Mhz, y ya si entrar en mayores detalles queda fuera por completo del alcance de una simple placa de sonido. por ese motivo existen placas capturadoras de video, para no cometer estos errores hay que interiorizarse con lo que estoy trabajando, hay que buscar y empaparse de información


----------



## Andr3s5 (May 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias por vuestra información.
sabeis de algun otro periferico de los PC standar, que trabaje con señal analogica y con una frecuencia mayor a 5Mhz??, en un pc antiguo tengo una tarjeta pci de entrada de antena coaxial, nose si su frecuencia valdria, ademas en mi tarjeta de video tengo un puerto de salida de video compuesto, no creo que sirva como capturador, la idea es capturar los datos de manera tan compleja como se necesite, pero el dato tiene que ser capturado crudo (evitamos convertir  video y asi ahorrar espacio) y poder reproducirlo en otra TV sin ningun periferico extra, o con periferico barato.
No se si programando a bajo nivel si se podria forzar a operar con mayor frecuencias la tarjeta de audio, o es restrigcion fisica del periférico.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2011)

Andr3s5 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por vuestra información.
> sabeis de algun otro periferico de los PC standar, que trabaje con señal analogica y con una frecuencia mayor a 5Mhz??, en un pc antiguo tengo una tarjeta pci de entrada de antena coaxial, nose si su frecuencia valdria, ademas en mi tarjeta de video tengo un puerto de salida de video compuesto, no creo que sirva como capturador, la idea es capturar los datos de manera tan compleja como se necesite, pero el dato tiene que ser capturado crudo (evitamos convertir video y asi ahorrar espacio) y poder reproducirlo en otra TV sin ningun periferico extra, o con periferico barato.
> No se si programando a bajo nivel si se podria forzar a operar con mayor frecuencias la tarjeta de audio, o es restrigcion fisica del periférico.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.


 

Es una simple limitación del hardware , tratá de conseguir una tarjeta usada de captura de video .

Saludos !


----------



## feluribe (May 21, 2011)

Tengo entendido que la señal de video compuesta se transmite a 4.2Mhz aproximadamente, segun el sistema norteamericano NTSC. Sin embargo, de acuerdo al sistema aleman PAL, esta misma, se transmite a 4.43 Mhz.Una señal de audio, posee un ancho de banda entre los 10hz y 20khz. Es decir, son de caracteristicas muy diferentes.
Saludos!

Hola!
Alguien ha visto un sistema de megafonia inalambrico de buena potencia (100W), con alcance de 150 metros aproximadamente. De tal manera que se le puedan conectar 16 altavoces pequeños?
O conocen de algun distribuidor?
gracias!


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2011)

Los 4.43 es la portadora, ya que no sol esta la info de video, esta la de dos colores incluidas
y la portadora de sonido es de 5.5Mhz. No hay que confundir la portadora es una cosa y la señal en si e otra, de todos modos obvio que tiene un ancno de banda mayor por la información aidicional que lleva como los pulos de sincronismo cuando se transmite en color solo se envia la información de dos colores en forma de diferencia, de tal manera que en el aparato se recupera el tercer color


----------

